# Pics of My b13 Se-R



## Se-riously Proud (Aug 28, 2003)

Well i'm new to this site but just wanted to show everyone my ride: 
Here's my list of MODS: 

1. JWT Pop Charger 
2. Stillen Strut Brace 
3. H&R springs 
4. AGX Struts 
5. ST Sway Bars 
6. Rota Slipstreams wrapped in Falken Azenis 
7. Powder Coated Valve Cover (Translucent Blue) 
8. Stillen Bodykit 
9. Fake painted lip (hehe) 

Sound: 

1.Panasonic Deck 
2.Pioneer all around 
3. 800w Sony Amp 
4.Digital Capacitator 1 farad 
5. 12" Kicker 
6.Kenwood Tweeters 

Future Mods: 
1. HKS Exhaust 
2. Renew Paint Job (Stock) 
3. CF Splitter 
4. Silvia Steering Wheel with Airbag 
5. HS Headers 
6. How bout that turbo???? haha 

:showpics:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

VERY nice classic u got there. 

theres only 2 things i would change... 

1) get amber corners
2) the slipstreams look like steelies bronze or someting a bit lighter.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

I must disagree, the rims are hot....so hot


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

hey your from cali? what city are you from? white b13's are the tightest!
check out mine... we should meet up sometime!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like the rims. I have a friend with a black sentra E and he's about to paint it white and add some SE-R stuff to it. Black rims on a white car are hot.

And I agree, JDM amber corners would make it. All you really have to do is take them off and paint them amber. I know there's a thread around here that tells you exactly what to use.


----------



## Se-riously Proud (Aug 28, 2003)

se_nismo said:


> hey your from cali? what city are you from? white b13's are the tightest!
> check out mine... we should meet up sometime!


I live in DAvis, CA and San Jose, CA your car is the coolest I actually had a picture of your car for my desktop background hehe... HOTNESS :cheers:


----------



## Se-riously Proud (Aug 28, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> I like the rims. I have a friend with a black sentra E and he's about to paint it white and add some SE-R stuff to it. Black rims on a white car are hot.
> 
> And I agree, JDM amber corners would make it. All you really have to do is take them off and paint them amber. I know there's a thread around here that tells you exactly what to use.


Thanks for all the recomendations guys I'll get to work on those ambers soon :thumbup:


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

clean classic man. it still looks mean with that body kit. i have a white classic too so im a bit biased hehe. im from fairfield bout 20 min from davis. you should come out to the next nor cal nissan meet in fremont. the last one was lacking b13's


----------



## Se-riously Proud (Aug 28, 2003)

707nismo said:


> clean classic man. it still looks mean with that body kit. i have a white classic too so im a bit biased hehe. im from fairfield bout 20 min from davis. you should come out to the next nor cal nissan meet in fremont. the last one was lacking b13's


I always wanted to go to a Nissan Meet but I dont know many people thus I joined this forum everyone here is very friendly and nice. Maybe you contact me when the next norcal meet is. :thumbup:


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

here is mines







BTW im in norcal 2 live in stockton ill go to the next norcal meet just let me kno when it is..aight lates


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

sweeeeet white b 13s will be in force at the next meet. i believe it will be in march or april. the last one we had was in sacramento a couple weeks ago. my aol s/n is sr20707 so hit me up whenever, peace. here is a older pic of my b13, i now have tinted windows and b14 se-r wheels


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

this is nice there^^^ but ill be there reppin at the next meet


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice b13's guys, all of them are really clean. mine isn't ALL white, but it has some white on it:


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

nice n clean se-riously proud....i live in san jose also...i dont have a b13 but have a b14....we should meet up sometime and represent nissan!


----------



## Se-riously Proud (Aug 28, 2003)

mrRICEguy said:


> nice n clean se-riously proud....i live in san jose also...i dont have a b13 but have a b14....we should meet up sometime and represent nissan!


Thats cool I would be down to go chill i'm only in San Jose during the weekends though but PM me i'll get back at ya this weekend.


----------



## NismoPlsr (Jan 15, 2004)

sweet cars guys


----------



## mevans (Jun 5, 2004)

looks awesome


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

mevans said:


> looks awesome


was there really a need to bump a thread from over 8 months ago? :loser:


----------

